# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  [Traduction] Besoin de me vrifier une ligne d'une toute petite traduc' english-franoze

## Jipt

Salustre  tutti,

voil, j'ai cette phrase trouve quelque part dans http://newsgroup.xnview.com/viewtopic.php?t=20630 qui dit comme a :



> When it comes to shrinking its exactness can actually produces pixelation, because to shrink an image pixels must be discarded anyway.


(a cause de filtres de redimensionnement d'images, Bicubic pour tre prcis), et google trad me propose :



> Lorsqu'il s'agit de rduire son exactitude, il peut effectivement produire des pixels, car la rduction des pixels d'une image doit tre limine de toute faon.


Perso, je prfrerais :



> Lorsqu'il s'agit de rduction, sa prcision peut effectivement gnrer une pixellisation, car pour rtrcir une image des pixels doivent de toute faon tre limins.


Vos avis sont les bienvenus,
 ::coucou:: 

PS : j'ai mis a dans "humour" parce que google me fait rigoler, des fois, et que je ne connais pas d'endroit plus appropri pour ce genre de demande.

----------


## joel.drigo

::mouarf:: 
Salut,

Je suis plutt d'accord avec ton interprtation de la traduction. D'ailleurs, si on ajoute les virgules l o on serait tent d'en mettre, _google translate_ donne comme traduction :



> En ce qui concerne le rtrcissement, son exactitude peut effectivement produire des pixels, car pour rduire une image, les pixels doivent tre limins de toute faon.


Bon, il y a comme un contre-sens (liminer des pixels produit des pixels ::weird:: ), mais on comprend plus facilement que le premier "pixels" signifie "pixelisation". 

Comme quoi, comme les accents, les virgules sont bien utiles aussi  la comprhension d'une phrase. :;):

----------


## ternel

Je suis du mme avis.

Il y a un sous-dbat possible sur la diffrence entre prcision et exactitude.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a un sous-dbat possible sur la diffrence entre prcision et exactitude.


Pourquoi ?  un pouillme prs ce n'est pas la mme chose ?

Si j'ouvre un de mes dicos de synonymes  _exactitude_, je trouve entre autres _prcision_, et lyce de Versailles, uf corse  ::ptdr:: 

Merci pour vos retours, je coche (imbcile ! Ce n'est plus une c--c, c'est un bouton !) clique sur  mais on peut continuer  causer, y a pas d'souci.  :;):

----------


## ternel

Pour un processus de calcul, l'exactitude est la proprit de donner la bonne rponse.
La prcision est l'aptitude  donner un rsultat avec un niveau de dtail lev.

Ainsi, une approximation du poids d'une voiture est peu prcise si elle est faite  la tonne prs, plus si c'est au kilo, et trs prcise au gramme prs.
Et probablement faussement si elle est prcise jusqu'au microgramme.

Par contre, elle peut tre juste ou fausse indpendamment de sa prcision.

Si je dis qu'une voiture citadine pse une tonne, j'ai a priori une rponse exacte, mais peu prcise.
Si j'annonce 700 kilos ( 100 prs), j'ai mes chances avec beaucoup de modles.
Avec 6491kg, c'est trs prcis, mais faux pour  peu prs tous modles.

En l'occurence, le rsultat d'une rduction d'image n'est pas, au niveau mathmatique, facile  juger pour son exactitude.

Autre exemple, si je dclare que tu as 0  1000 milliards, ma rponse est exacte, mais totalement imprcise. (sauf immense coup de pas de bol de ma part.)

----------


## escartefigue

> Pour un processus de calcul, l'exactitude est la proprit de donn*e* la bonne rponse.
> La prcision est l'aptitude de donn*e* un rsultat avec un niveau de dtail lev.


La mme dans un contexte merisien pourrait porter  confusion  :;): 
Pour le reste, en fermant les yeux sur quelques coquilles orthographiques, je suis d'accord  :;):

----------

